# 18 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra 4 Green Sirensis



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres a little Exo Terra I put together last week. A decent selection of plants, but they are all small recent propagated cuttings, so they havnt grown in all that much. Once it grows in, in a few months, I think it'll look great. 6 green sirensis will be going in here soon. Just have to add the leaf litter and some suction cupped film canisters to make it complete. More pics here soon.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The current plant listing...Aeschynanthus “Lipstick” (either radicans or Lobbianus), Peperomia argyreia, Peperomia caperata, Aeschynanthus marmorata, Syngonium rayii, Pellonia pulchra, Pellonia repens, Alocasia amazonica, Alocasia infernalis 'kapit', Philodendron “Wend Imbe” NOID purple leaved fuzzy plant from Pumilio, NOID Begonia like creeper.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> The current plant listing...NOID purple leaved fuzzy plant from Pumilio


Is it this one? This is a Paradrymonia sp. I acquired from Manuran a while back.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats the one! Glad I've got a name for it now. Its stayed small and compact, but put lottsa healthy leaf growth on.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

How about this one I got from you Doug, any ID on this one?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Begonia glabra, also from Manuran. I believe you also got a piece of this third plant.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, sure did. Its alive, though hasnt really taken off. I'll tell you what plant I got from you that I REALLY like, is that vine (similar to cissus amazonica.). I'' post a pic of it in a few minutes. Gotta run up and snap a shot


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the one. Ever identify it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No, none of our plant guru's have come up with an ID for it. Right now it is simply known as "Manuran's Mystery Vine".


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, leaf litter is in! And so are the film canisters


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Mmmmm hmmm. Needs to grow in alot. But, frogs are going in soon either way. 6 sub-adult green sirensis


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

What would anyone add or take away from this viv, considering green R. Sirensis (lamsii) will be going in here. E.g. additional plants, deposition sites, branches, or?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a big believer in branches in most of my thumbnail vivs. It makes all that empty air space in the middle, much more usable. 
If you are just looking for a few "bread and butter" plants, I can probably cut a couple/few things for you.
As far as depositing sites, mine use broad leafed plants, the glass side walls, leaf litter, and in completely horizontal, dry film canisters. In my group of 4 green sirensis, I use 2 horizontal canisters, and 6 at a 45 degree angle, 1/3 to 1/2 full of water, for them to deposit tads in. I don't bother pulling any eggs. I don't think I've ever pulled a single egg from them. They do a very good job transporting and keeping all 6 canisters full.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Frogs are in! 6 near adult Green Sirensis. These guys are beautiful looking in person! Pic update in a day or two.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, heres some updated pics, branches are in for some calling spots


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

different angles....added more pellonia, some NOID vine courtesy of Pumilio. The males is already in and out of all the film canisters, adn calling from the top of the viv.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Alrighty, and here it is 5 weeks later. I CANNOT believe the amount of growth on these plants under a single 13 watt Jungle Dawn Bulb. THe plants have doubled in size! And thats not all>..................!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

In addition to the CRAZY plant growth, there has been a tremendous amount of calling and courting coming from this viv. I've seen at least two call simultaneously, but never more. So, tentatively, I think its a 2.4 group, which is great! So today I was feeding & spraying, and decided to check the film canister, make sure they were clean, etc, and what do I find, but two eggs stuck inside. Woohoo!! The eggs look to have been laid in the last 24-48 hours. Cannot tell viability for sure yet. The center of each egg looks to be gray. Either way, its a good start, and I'm super happy. Now if I could only convince my group of 6 vanzo's to do the same. Sorry for the crappy quality of the egg pic, its a 10 year old point and shoot nikon coolpix that dostn take close-ups very well.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres a few pics of how the tank has grown in under the LED lighting. I was impressed. Vigorous plant growth to say the least. And...........


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My first froglet in over 12 years to morph out. ( I got out of the hobby in 2000), and just recently back in.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

and a good lookin Frogpole. With 20+ more younger ones in various stages now.


----------

